# Onkyo 5800 vs 7700 Help!



## Cobrajetken (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm hoping someone can help me. I am buying a Onkyo home theater system. I've decided on an Onkyo but I'm confused between the HTS5800 and the HT-S7700 system so. Can someone tell me which of these two systems in better. Thanks much. Ken


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Moved from Home Audio Acoustics forum to AV Home Theater forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

They appear to be comparable, but have different features. You should decide which features you need and choose accordingly.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Which one is better is a tough question. The biggest difference appears to be that the 7700 supports Dolby Atmos (not exactly sure what that means) while the 5500 has a Dolby Atmos Decoder. The other big differences are the connectivity options. I agree with Wayne, they are very comparable systems. The speakers appear to be the same in both systems but the receivers have different features. The best for you would be the one with the features you need/want.


----------

